# boot device not found hard disk 3fo



## lizzy82 (Jun 24, 2017)

i have an hp all in one 19-3013w and i dont have the system recovery disk. I keep getting a boot device not found error 3fo. its a desk top please help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP 19-3013w All-In-One Desktop PC*
It originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit and a 500 GB(465 GB actual capacity) SATA hard drive.

You posted this in the "Windows 10" section.
Have you upgraded that HP all-in-one desktop to Windows 10 Home 64-bit?

What exactly did you do it before the "boot device not found" message occurred?

If it becomes necessary that you need the Windows 8.1 64-bit recovery media disc kit for it, you can purchase it from HERE.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

I believe with HP systems, when you first power up press <F2> repeatedly to get into the system diagnostics. If that doesn't work, try pressing <Esc> after power up and look for diagnostics. Look for HDD diags. It is possible that your hard drive has gone south.


----------

